# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Бесплатно отдаю песни

## LINSLI

Давно хотел написать что-то подобное и вот наконец-то получилось. Форум сделал своё дело :smile:
***Девочка-льдинка***
Сл.Елены Радьковой, аранжировка Эдуарда Скороходова.
http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883...89%D0%B8%D0%B5
Пишите кому куда удобно и как всегда за:smile: или :Pivo:  вышлю.

----------


## LINSLI

Здравствуйте, форумчане и гости. Вот ещё одну песню помогли мне озвучить ребята с форума это Виктор, *vik-tan*.
Спасибо ему за исполнение, Лене, *aigul*, за написанный текст ну и Эдуарду, *Эдуард Скороходов*, за аранжировку.
Песня называется ***Одна_2***
http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883...89%D0%B8%D0%B5

----------


## LINSLI

Это снова я...всем привет! :smile: Выставляю песню Девчонка-льдинка теперь с голосом. Помог озвучить *Коля Нижегородский*.
Спасибо Николай и удачи тебе на фестивале. :Ok: 

Сл. Елены Радьковой, аранжировка Эдуарда Скороходова
http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883/5463 Девчонка-льдинка

----------


## LINSLI

Всем, здрасте!:smile: Выкладываю следующий эксперимент сделанный в нашей традиционной манере с использованием кантри, рок-н-ролла, хард-рока и металла:smile:... ну с последними наверное перегнул.:smile:
шутка)))
Песня называется  Дорога. Исполняет Евтехов Алексей
http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883/5443

----------


## LINSLI

Привет! Вот записали с Алексеем песню _Босоногая девчонка_ старый вариант _Девочка -льдинка_. Здесь подача песни совсем иная она мне близка и изначально видел её примерно так, но и как Николай её преподнёс-тоже есть не плохо. Вот ссылка: Сл. *Елены Радьковой*, аранжировка *Эдуарда Скороходова*, поёт *Евтехов Алексей*. Босоногая девчонка http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883...89%D0%B8%D0%B5 Кого заинтересует пишите вышлю минус.

----------


## LINSLI

Всех гостей моей странички приветствую! И выставляю следующую песню - аранжировка *Эдуарда Скороходова*, поёт *Евтехов Алексей* 

Ночь http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883/4670 

Можно прослушать не скачивая.

----------


## LINSLI

Всем привет! Следующая песня с характером может потому что она почти автобиографична, называется Попал. 
Поёт *Евтехов Алексей*.
Можно слушать не скачивая
http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883/2745

----------


## LINSLI

Доброго времени суток всем! Выставляю следующую песню Браво
Никогда не пробовал писать в таком стиле...Но она оказалась автобиографичной тоже как и Попал.
Итак аранжировка *Эдуарда Скороходова*, слова писали с Лёхой в месте...и исполняет *Евтехов Алексей*, есть слова для женского исполнения написаны Еленой Радьковой *aigul*
Вот ссылка можно слушать не скачивая, кто не зарегистрирован пишите вышлю минус, но слушать можно всем!
http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883/4529

----------


## LINSLI

Привет! Это снова я. Выставляю следующую нашу совместную работу и называется Зимняя птица
Слова. Елены Радьковой *aigul*
Аранжировка *Эдуарда Скороходова* 
Поёт *Евтехов Алексей*
http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883/5682

----------


## LINSLI

Вот следующая песня...новая только что из печки:smile: 
Сл. Сергея Глобенко *Markovich*
Аранжировка *Эдуарда Скороходова*
Поёт *???*
И так песня _Ждём субботу_

http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883...0%B8%D1%8F.mp3

С друзьями по субботам
Встречаюсь я всегда
Не нужно на работу
Настрой  – как никогда
Картошечку поджарим,
Селедочка с  лучком,
Бутылочку достанем,
А  после –  запоем :

--RF—

Ах, суббота, ты суббота
Не дождусь тебя никак,
Всю неделю ждет субботу
Каждый старый холостяк
А в субботу утром рано -
От волнения дрожу,
Я субботою с друзьями
Очень даже дорожу

Вот снова понедельник
Начнется как всегда
Отлично посидели,
Лишь мысль грызет одна –
Ведь завтра – вторник только
А день ползет за днем
Субботу ждать мне долго,
Когда опять споём :

--RF—

Ах, суббота, ты суббота
Не дождусь тебя никак,
Всю неделю ждет субботу
Каждый старый холостяк
А в субботу утром рано -
От волнения дрожу,
Я субботою с друзьями
Очень даже дорожу

----------


## LINSLI

Всем привет! Вот песня Ждём субботу... в исполнении *Анатолия Кенсаринова* 
Cлова Сергея Глобенко *(Markovich)*
Аранжировка *Эдуарда Скороходова*
Вот ссылка http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883/5778

----------


## мусяня

*LINSLI*,
 Привет,Игорь,спасибо за такую проделанную работу :Ok: ОБОЛДЕТЬ!!! :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## LINSLI

*мусяня*
Елена, спасибо тебе большое за посещение моей темки и за отзыв:smile:
Приятно было видеть тебя :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## LINSLI

Всем, привет! Вот новая песня в стиле латино поп к летнему сезону...почти успел :smile: 
Называется _Южная ночь_
Сл. Елены Радьковой *aigul*
Аранжировка *Эдуарда Скороходова*
Поёт *???*
Вот ссылка http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883/5791

1.Легкий бриз надежды
У моря всех сводил с ума.
Слышен шум прибрежный
И сердцу снова не до сна.

О любви романы,
Быть может, пишут не про нас,
Пусть я буду странным,
Почти влюбленным, лишь сейчас.

Модуляция:
На дорожке лунной
Ночь рисует силуэт
На дорожке лунной
Ты откроешь мне секрет.

Припев:
Ах, эту румбу до утра
Я не забуду никогда
Ах, эта румба под луной!
Я околдован был тобой!

Отклонение:
Танцы на песке этой летней ночью...
Песни о тебе этой южной ночью...

2. С нежных губ срываю
Я дерзко легкий поцелуй,
А волна морская
Зовет и шепчет нам "Танцуй..."

Может мы с рассветом
Забудем южной ночи бал,
Но пленяет светом
Нас яркий звездный карнавал.

Модуляция:...
Припев:...


На дорожке лунной....

Модуляция:...
Припев:...

----------


## Лев

> Южная ночь


Кто огранит алмаз
Зрелым своим талантом?
Покажет голоса класс,
Порадует музыкантов...
И публику всю
Без всяких сю-сю:smile:

----------


## aigul

Форумчане налетай! Очень хочется услышать с голосом!
*LINSLI*,тебе 33 поцелуя! :Oj:

----------


## biay1

> Всем привет! Следующая песня с характером может потому что она почти автобиографична, называется Попал. 
> Поёт *Евтехов Алексей*.


Игоречек, твой "Попал" у меня уже с год как частенько звучит в компе или из МП-3! Спасибо дружочек! :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## LINSLI

> Игоречек, твой "Попал" у меня уже с год как частенько звучит в компе или из МП-3! Спасибо дружочек!


Спасибо, Слав, очень приятно:smile:

----------


## Пашка-Америка

*LINSLI*,
 Спасибо за песни!Классный материал.Хочу попросить минус"Дорога".
Заранее благодарю!!!

----------


## LINSLI

Паша, привет! Смотри почту...выслал. Как получишь дай знать.

----------


## Пашка-Америка

*LINSLI*,
 Спасибо огромное!Получил.

----------


## Саша

а у меня почему-то требует регистрацию
а мне лень :Aga:

----------


## LINSLI

> а у меня почему-то требует регистрацию
> а мне лень


*Саша*, там вроде бы если послушать то не нужно регистрироваться, а если что выслать напиши, вышлю. :Aga:

----------


## Витка

*LINSLI*, а чтобы скачать, надо регистрироваться... вот в чём дело!

----------


## LINSLI

> *LINSLI*, а чтобы скачать, надо регистрироваться... вот в чём дело!


*Витка*
Вика, спасибо, но альтернативы пока не вижу кроме создания своего сайта.Пока не вижу необходимости для его создания,а на Рапиде, Депозите и т.п там долго ссылки не хранятся, а на _linsli.mylivepage.ru._ уже будет скоро как 2 года я его создал и всё хранится... Продублировал на RealMusic http://www.realmusic.ru/songs_589900. Я думаю прослушать и скачать теперь будет без проблем, а если нужны минуса то как всегда вышлю за спасибо:smile:

----------


## Витка

*LINSLI*, Игорь, так я ведь не против... я там уже зарегилась, хотя мой сайт на народе и дублировать его не и вижу смысла... Молодчинка, что продублировал на реале...

----------


## Kot-dobryi

*LINSLI*,
 а можно как то прямые ссылки на обменники...так ничего скачать и не смог

----------


## LINSLI

> *LINSLI*,
>  а можно как то прямые ссылки на обменники...так ничего скачать и не смог


*Kot-dobryi*, как я смог понять на обменниках долго ссылки не живут и при такой потребности моих минусовок мне проще высылать лично, но прослушать ты смог? Если нужен минус вышлю. Спасибо что за шёл.:smile:

----------


## Kot-dobryi

*LINSLI*,
 Не. И послушать не смог. Не получается скачать.

----------


## Витка

*Kot-dobryi*, чтобы послушать, там не надо качать... там каждую песню можно послушать, не регистрируясь...

----------


## LINSLI

> *LINSLI*,
>  а можно как то прямые ссылки на обменники...так ничего скачать и не смог


K*ot-dobryi*, ты попробуй вот по этой ссылке http://www.realmusic.ru/songs_589900 я когда был не зарегистрирован всегда скачивал и слушал других.

----------


## aigul

http://clck.yandex.ru/redir/AiuY0DBW...104825&keyno=0
А это "Вот снова дождь"  в исполнении Алексея Зырянова.

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, ух ты, дже интересно!!! Откуда ты нашла это??? Многова-то ревера, а  в общем, так интересно было послушать в мужском исполнении...

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, да я сама была в ауте! :Aga: Парнишка подсел на наши песни . Это уже вторая озвученная им. Он не только умница, но и симпатяжка:biggrin:

----------


## biay1

> А это "Вот снова дождь"  в исполнении Алексея Зырянова.


Очень хорошая версия! :Ok:  Рад за всех! Замечательно, что полку ваших, Игорь и Леночка, исполнителей прибывает! :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Tamapa21

*LINSLI*,
Спасибо за минус "Вот снова дождь", все получила!

----------


## Обаяние2006

:Aga: Здравствуйте! А вы пишите песни для дтей? Если да, то напишите нам пожалуйста красивую песню про Дюймовочку или профею для девочки 7-ми лет. Мы её готовим на международный конкурс эстрадных исполнителей в Италию. Голос у девочки низковатый. Спасибо.

----------


## LINSLI

Обаяние2006, ты обратись ко Льву он пишет детские песни вот ссылка на его творчество http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=122331, а я к сожалению не профи и не могу писать на заказ. Спасибо что заглянула в темку.

----------


## Лев

*LINSLI*,
 Продаааал.... :Vah:

----------


## LINSLI

Вот следующая наша совместная работа...
***Хищница***Сл.Елены Радьковой, аранжировка Эдуарда Скороходова, поёт ???

Вот ссылки http://www.realmusic.ru/songs_589900/
http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883/5870

1.Ты проходишь манящим шагом,
Походкой кошки на мягких лапах.
Поймаю взгляд твой
И буду с тобой.

Да, в любви я рискую,
Возможно завтра найду другую.
Ну, а сегодня, понял, что я твой...
И буду с тобой.

Бридж:
Кто из нас хищник здесь я не знаю сам,
За страстный поцелуй наверно все отдам!

Припев:
И кто из нас пропал... Пропал!
Зачем же я тебя поймал!
Сегодня я пропал, пропал!
Тигрицу в сети я поймал!

2. Украду твоё дыханье,
Так откровенно твоё молчанье
И хищный взгляд твой,
Но буду с тобой!

А любовь так капризна
Твои губы словно вызов!
Зовущий взгляд...(твой!) Понял что я твой!
И буду с тобой

Бридж:
Но не скажу люблю, не верю я словам.
За страстный поцелуй просто все отдам!

Соло...

Припев....

----------


## aigul

Ап! Ну хватайте же песню! Пока Игорь добренький :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> Пока Игорь добренький


Он вообще добренький, а не пока!!! Думаю, что схватят обязательно!!!

----------


## biay1

> ***Хищница***


Интересная песенка! Лёгкая такая! Жаль не для моего голоса!:rolleyes: Авторам - спасибо! :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Ovanes

*LINSLI*,
уважаемый Игорь. Во-первых, спасибо за творчество - песни отличные. :Ok:  Хотел бы попросить у Вас женский вариант текста к песне "Браво", а также минус песни "Вот снова дождь".
Спасибо. :Pivo:

----------


## Витка

> "Вот снова дождь"


С бэками на моём сайте в разделе "минусовки" (адрес в подписи), остальное, думаю, Игорь сам даст... Без бэков у Игоря.

----------


## LINSLI

> *LINSLI*,
> уважаемый Игорь. Во-первых, спасибо за творчество - песни отличные. Хотел бы попросить у Вас женский вариант текста к песне "Браво", а также минус песни "Вот снова дождь".
> Спасибо.


*Ovanes*, спасибо:smile:. Отправил минус без бэков...смотри почту. Как получишь напиши.

----------


## Kot-dobryi

*LINSLI*,
 Класс!!!  :Ok: Игорь, спасибо за творчество!!! Эдуарду отдельный респект!!! Переслушал всё на RealMusic. :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

А можно пожалуйста мне минуса....
Ждём субботу
Вот снова дождь
Зимняя птица
Ах какая ночь была

----------


## aigul

*Kot-dobryi*, а мне ?:confused:

----------


## LINSLI

> *LINSLI*,
>  Класс!!! Игорь, спасибо за творчество!!! Эдуарду отдельный респект!!! Переслушал всё на RealMusic.
> 
> А можно пожалуйста мне минуса....
> Ждём субботу
> Вот снова дождь
> Зимняя птица
> Ах какая ночь была


*Kot-dobryi*
Костя, спасибо за проявленный интерес.:smile: Выслал. Получишь отпишись.

----------


## Ovanes

*LINSLI*,
спасибо, минус и текст получил. :Ok:  Но я просил женский вариант текста "Браво".:confused:

----------


## LINSLI

*Ovanes*, всё отправил. Извини...сначала  перепутал.

----------


## Kot-dobryi

> Kot-dobryi, а мне ?


И тебе отдельно!!!:smile: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kot-dobryi

*LINSLI*,
 Всё получил! Спасибо! Будем петь! Короче хватит мне тоже писать всякие минуса, пора уже и авторскими наконец заняться!:biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*Kot-dobryi*,спасибо! Конечно займись авторкими песнями. Да и в разделе поэзии текстов завались! :Aga:

----------


## Ovanes

*LINSLI*,
женский вариант текста пока не получил...

----------


## Ovanes

*LINSLI*,
уже не надо.
*aigul* помогла.:smile:

----------


## Витка

> LINSLI, уже не надо. aigul помогла.


Конечно! Это же её текст :)))))

----------


## LINSLI

Всем, привет!:smile: Вот новая песня на слова Татьяны Штерн(Звёздочка)
Забудь..., аранжировка Эдуарда Скороходова. Спеть пока ещё никто не успел так как только что из печки))). Песня женская в стиле старого поп-рока может чересчур попсово, но мне нравится)))я доволен:smile: и предлагаю Вашему вниманию. И если кому понравится пишите вышлю как всегда за спасибо и улыбку)))
http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883...0%B8%D1%8F.mp3

***Забудь...***

Ну вот и всё - прошла любовь
Твержу тебе я вновь и вновь
А ты всё смотришь на меня
И шепчешь - 'я люблю тебя'
2.
Давай забудем обо всём
О том что были мы вдвоём
Тех дней прошедших не вернуть
Прошу - забудь меня, забудь!

Припев:
Забудь пьянящую весну
Забудь что я тобой живу
Забудь что я была твоей
Забудь, забудь меня скорей!

Забудь пьянящую весну
Забудь что я тобой живу
Забудь что я была твоей
Забудь, забудь меня скорей!

3.
Поверь - я больше не грущу
И прошлым жить я не хочу
Любовь здесь больше не живёт
А птица в клетке не поёт
4.
Не надо больше вспоминать
Нам больше нечего терять
Лишь день последий, в декабре
Мне вдруг напомнит о тебе

Припев:
Ждала что снова ты придёшь
Ждала что ты меня поймёшь
Ждала и верила - ты мой
Жила, жила мечтой одной

Забудь пьянящую весну
Забудь что я тобой живу
Забудь что я была твоей
Забудь, забудь меня скорей!

Проигрыш

Припев:
Забудь пьянящую весну
За-будь вес-ну
Забудь что я тобой живу
Что я жи-ву
Забудь что я была твоей
Бы-ла тво-ей
Забудь, забудь меня скорей!
Про-шу за-будь
Забудь весну...

Модуляция

Забудь пьянящую весну
За-будь вес-ну
Забудь что я тобой живу
Что я жи-ву
Забудь что я была твоей
Бы-ла тво-ей
Забудь, забудь меня скорей!
Забудь пьянящую весну
За-будь вес-ну
Забудь что я тобой живу
Что я жи-ву
Забудь что я была твоей
Бы-ла тво-ей
Забудь, забудь меня скорей!


Ну вот и всё...

17.01.2009

----------


## Витка

*LINSLI*, да, в этой аранжировке она звучит поприятнее... Молодцы!!!

----------


## LINSLI

> *LINSLI*, да, в этой аранжировке она звучит поприятнее... Молодцы!!!


Да, Вика, согласен. Это всегда воспринимается совсем по другому от того что я показываю изначально, имею ввиду наброски. И здесь не мой результат, а Эда... Я рад что осталась не равнодушна. Так может может всё таки?...:smile:

----------


## Витка

> Так может может всё таки?


Может... не дави на меня - сам знаешь... 
Я сначала ту, которая поживее, она больше зацепила, потом и эту... ага?

----------


## LINSLI

> ... 
> Я сначала ту, которая поживее, она больше зацепила, потом и эту... ага?


 :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI, Игорь! С новым годом! Желаю в этом году тебе только счастливых дней! Успехов во всем и поменьше проблем!!!!
*

----------


## Витка

*LINSLI*, Игорёнчик, с прошедшими тебя праздниками!!! Всего самого наилучшего!!! Чтобы наступила светлая полоса в жизни и это непременно отразилось на всплеске в музыке!!! Остальные пожелания лично!
Прости, что тяну с песней... От тебя заразилась тягучестью :)))))))

----------


## LINSLI

Лена и Вика!!! :smile:Девчонки огромное спасибо Вам за поздравления!!!
Поздравляю Вас с наступившим годом и Рождеством!!!

----------


## LINSLI

*Лена и Вика*!!! :smile:Девчонки огромное спасибо Вам за поздравления!!!
Поздравляю Вас с наступившим годом и Рождеством!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1004922.gif[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1043837.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1032573.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1031549.gif[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, абалдеть красиво!!!!!:biggrin:Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Витка

*LINSLI*, Игорь... обалдеть!!!  :Ok:   :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  Спасибо огромнейшее!!! 
Так неожиданно и приятно!!! Супер!!!   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Liana

*LINSLI*,
послушала ваши песни.Они замечательные! :flower:  Взяла попеть "Ночь",если вы не против.

----------


## aigul

*Liana*, думаю Игорь будет не против. Я точно не против. Удачи. Надеюсь она вам понравится. :Aga:

----------

LINSLI (19.12.2017)

----------


## Liana

*aigul*, спасибо)))))не могу песней наслушаться!!! :flower:  :flower:

----------

LINSLI (19.12.2017)

----------


## aigul

*Liana*, я очень рада, что вам понравилось!

----------


## Liana

*aigul*,а я то как рада!!:smile:

----------


## Tamapa21

*LINSLI*,
 понравилась песня "Забудь", а можно минус без мелодии, чтобы попробовать спеть ее.

----------

LINSLI (19.12.2017)

----------


## LINSLI

*Tamapa21*, выслал на почту, как получишь дай знать. Если вдруг получиться  записать, не обязательно высылать хотя бы ссылку где послушать.

----------


## Tamapa21

*LINSLI*,
спасибо, я получила, но этот минус с прописанной мелодией в куплете, точно такой же, как и  в минусовках на http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/216...83%D1%81%D0%B0, а надо без прописанной мелодии. Если есть такой, вот его мы и ждем, пришли, пожалуйста!

----------


## LINSLI

Тамара, отправил. У меня оказывается в минусах была эта песня с мелодией...всё исправил. Спасибо что подсказала.

----------


## Витка

*LINSLI*, Игорь, наконец-то записала нормально "Южную ночь". Пока плюс здесь. Тебе отправила в вавках - весь проект.

Итак, вашему вниманию представляю авторскую песню Игоря Лаговского на слова Елены Радьковой... Песня полгода лежала в черновом варианте. Наконец-то вдохновение пришло. МИНУС с бэком кому надо - дам, чуть позже выставлю на сайте своём.

*Полинская - Южная ночь (муз. И.Лаговской, сл. Е.Радькова)*

----------


## Лев

> Полинская - Южная ночь (муз. И.Лаговской, сл. Е.Радькова)


Отлично звучит! Созвучно с моей песней: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/626368

----------


## Витка

*Лев*, созвучно с  песней "Ах, какая ты любовь", поэтому я её и записала после этой. 
Настроение похожее и хочется играть и флиртовать...

*ПОЛИНСКАЯ_Южная ночь (музыка Игорь Лаговской, слова - Елена Радькова, аранжировка - Эдуард Скороходов) - минус с бэками*

"Эти летние ночи" - действительно похожая песенка!!! Сразу стала напевать бэки...

При использовании песни на других сайтах, или при исполнении, большая просьба, указывайте авторов песни. Спасибо за понимание!

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, спасибки!!!! Ты у нас просто прелесть! Я слушаю и просто балдю!!!!

----------


## olgayu

Здравствуйте , раньше я заходила на форум смотрела где и когда проходят конкурсы.Но прослушав Ваши песни, не удержалась и решила написать.
Во первых ,спасибо Вам за Ваше творчество! А во-вторых, можно Вас попросить, разрешить спеть Вашу песню "Южная ночь"? Очень она понравилась нам!

----------


## Витка

*olgayu*, уважаемая Ольга, дело в том, что Игорь как раз и создал тему для того, чтобы его песни пелись, а  не лежали и пылились на полке. Для этого мы всё это и делаем вместе: Лена пишет стихи, я записываю голос и бэки так, как это вижу и чувствую. Поэтому, пойте на здоровье!!! Именно для этого мы и выставляем минусы и плюсы!!! *Только обязательно указывайте авторов песни!!!* 
Если нужен вариант в wav-формате (для конкурсов к примеру), с бэками или без - стучитесь на почту - всегда отправим!!!

----------


## LINSLI

Вика, мне в двойне приятно:smile::smile:!!!Приятно за то, что всё-таки стоило ждать столько что бы потом получить такой результат, и приятно что выставила в моей темке без меня...это было сюрпризом и подарком о котором я даже и не мечтал. Спасибо!!! :flower:

----------


## Витка

*LINSLI*, Игорь, твоя радость меня вдохновляет!!! Да и живая беседа - это не сообщение на форуме, так, что думаю, ещё впереди много классных песен нам с тобой и Леной предстоит сделать!
И мне понравилось имя - Витыч... Так, что можешь так и называть - клёво!

----------


## aigul

Игорь! С праздником тебя!!!!! И много много новых песен , удачи и счастья!!!! Вдохновения и любвиии!

----------


## Лунная ночь

[QUOTE=Витка;2623385]*LINSLI*
МИНУС с бэком кому надо - дам, чуть позже выставлю на сайте своём.

Здравствуйте. Очень прошу Вас выслать и мне минус, моя дочь выступает на конкурсах, лежать на полке уж точно не будет.Спасибо!!!! :flower:

----------


## LINSLI

Здравствуйте. Очень прошу Вас выслать и мне минус, моя дочь выступает на конкурсах, лежать на полке уж точно не будет.Спасибо!!!! :flower: [/QUOTE]

*Лунная ночь*, спасибо что Вам понравилась песня. Куда Вам выслать, дайте, пожалуйста, адрес почты. И посмотрите вот эту _Забудь..._ может тоже понравится http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/262...0%B8%D0%BA.mp3 там с голосом. Есть с мелодией и чистые минуса в mp3 и wav формате

----------


## Лунная ночь

*Лунная ночь*, спасибо что Вам понравилась песня. Куда Вам выслать, дайте, пожалуйста, адрес почты. И посмотрите вот эту _Забудь..._ может тоже понравится http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/262...0%B8%D0%BA.mp3 там с голосом. Есть с мелодией и чистые минуса в mp3 и wav формате[/QUOTE]

Огромное спасибо, буду очень Вам благодарна, и конечно же рада всему!!! Хочу пожелать Вам творческих удач, а мы, солисты, в свою очередь, постараемся вложить в них частичку своей души! :smile:
Bateneva-8@mail.ru

----------


## LINSLI

*Лунная ночь*, отправил...если получили дайте знать?....
Спасибо!!!))))

----------


## Витка

> Забудь... может тоже понравится http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/262...0%B8%D0%BA.mp3 там с голосом


Очень хорошо девушка спела и прочувствовала... Почему черновик - не понимаю???

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

> *LINSLI*, Игорь, наконец-то записала нормально "Южную ночь". Пока плюс здесь. Тебе отправила в вавках - весь проект.
> 
> Итак, вашему вниманию представляю авторскую песню Игоря Лаговского на слова Елены Радьковой... Песня полгода лежала в черновом варианте. Наконец-то вдохновение пришло. МИНУС с бэком кому надо - дам, чуть позже выставлю на сайте своём.
> 
> *Полинская - Южная ночь (муз. И.Лаговской, сл. Е.Радькова)*


МОЛОДЦЫ!! ВСЁ ОЧЕНЬ ГАРМОНИЧНО!!!

----------


## Витка

Уважаемые форумчане, решилась и отправила на конкурс песенки:
Одно СМС Россия на номер 1131 (стоимость - 20 рублей - проверила), Украина - 4544 (стоимость - 5,5 грн.), Беларусь - 5013 (стоимость 1550 руб)
http://www.ya-zvezda.com/contestitem/1536 - *Вот снова дождь*.
Текст сообщения: 861250 (пробел) 0204
http://www.ya-zvezda.com/contestitem/1537 - Время-вода.
Текст сообщения: 861250 (пробел) 0205
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## LINSLI

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/281437m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
*Вика, поздравляю!!!*
_Счастливой будь, неповторимой, 
Всегда люби и будь любимой! 
Пусть для тебя растут цветы, 
И будет праздник там, где ты!_

----------


## Витка

*LINSLI*, Игорь, спасибки огромнейшее, что не забываешь!!! 
ТАК ПРИЯТНЫ КОЛЛАЖИК И СТИХИ!!!   :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Твою дочу и супругу тоже поздравляю! Желаю гармонии, тепла и добра в вашей семье!!!
А тебе - написания новых песен!!!

----------


## LINSLI

Всем, привет! Вот сегодня Лёха, наконец-то закончил с Хищницей:smile: Долго он с ней боролся:smile:. Выкладываю ссылки http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883...1%86%D0%B0.mp3 здесь же есть на этом сайте с мелодией и минусовки в mp3 и в WAV формате. 
А на Реале только можно послушать и скачать плюс http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/718294
Если у кого не получиться скачать пишите вышлю. :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, блиииииин! Игорь!!!!!! Просто класс! Спасибо за музыку!!!!!!! Респект вам с Лехой!!!!!!Целую вас мальчики! Это сколько же поцелуев я вам должна!  :Vah:

----------


## Рик Мартини

Спасибо огромное! "Босоногая девченка"- супер!!!

----------


## Витка

*Наконец-то свела "Забудь!". Минус с бэками вышлю или Игорь отправит...

Вот плюс: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/727686/*

----------


## LINSLI

Всем привет! Вот следующая песня. На слова Елены Радьковой(Aigul). Аранжировка Эдуарда Скороходова. Не завидуй мне подруга http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/738851/ и http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883...0%B8%D1%8F.mp3 
Минусовки mp3, wav http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/216...83%D1%81%D0%B0 Если кто-то не дружит с этим сайтом пишите вышлю как всегда за :smile:

_Сл. Елена Радькова

Не завидуй мне, подруга...

Не завидуй мне, подруга, не завидуй...
Я не лучше, не счастливей и не краше,
Не нашла своей дороги, хоть и старше,
Да упрямая и сильная лишь с виду.

Молча плакать от бессилья вечерами,
От бессонницы кусать до крови губы,
Слушать ночи с одинокими шагами...
Вот, такие у моей судьбы причуды.

Не завидуй мне, подруга... Я играла,
Для меня притворство в жизни стало ядом...
В теплый плед я завернусь, совсем устала!
А с тобой ведь каждый вечер счастье рядом.
В теплый плед я завернусь, совсем устала!
А с тобой ведь каждый вечер... счастье рядом.

...Ты не завидуй...
С тобою счастье рядом каждый день...
Не-не завидуй   
Мне подруга  
С тобою счастье рядом каждый день...
Ты не завидуй..._ 
 P.S. Лена, я в конце добавил не знаю как пойдёт? Посмотри может что-то надо подправить.

----------


## Лев

*LINSLI*,
 Хорошо сделано :Ok:  осталось спеть...

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*,Игорь!!!!! Все классс!!! А спеть споют! Песня получилась просто суперрррр!  :Ok: Цем !!!!!!

----------


## Витка

Споём... Аранжировку ещё не слышала, но песня давно у меня в работе...
Так, что споём...

----------


## Витка

"ЗИМНЯЯ ПТИЦА" Наконец-то досвели.

1. Дуэт с Алексеем Евтеховым -  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/748387/
2. Мой сольный вариант - http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/748378/
3. Минус с бэком (пропетая внизу партия) для сольного женского исполнения - http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/748381/

----------

LINSLI (19.12.2017)

----------


## luudvig

*Витка*,привет.Послухал "Птицу".Моё мнение:1 куплет в октаву ниже надо.Иначе всё однотонно звучит.По верхам.

----------


## Лев

> "ЗИМНЯЯ ПТИЦА" Наконец-то досвели.


Ай, молодцы! :Ok:

----------


## Витка

> "Птицу".Моё мнение:1 куплет в октаву ниже надо.


не поняла... Где ниже? Я в сольном варианте и прописала внизу всю песню, потому что наверху как-то голо звучит... А в живую я внизу не спою... Поэтому внизу - только, как бэк...

----------


## Лев

> Поэтому внизу - только, как бэк...


Мне так и понравилось... в октаву :Aga:

----------


## luudvig

> Мой сольный вариант


 - здесь.

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, Вика прекрасно!!!!! Я уже писала тебе!!!!! Оживили нашу птицу!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> - здесь.


не поняла всё равно... там и есть внизу вся песня, как бэк... А наверху в живую пою...
Какой смысл давиться внизу, если там я могу спеть только шепча для записи?
Песни надо записывать так, чтобы можно было легко их спеть в  живую - таково моё мнение. Иначе смысла нет... Какой смысл петь в неудобной тесситуре???

*aigul*, Ленусь, спасибо за добрые слова. Я её сразу же слышала как дуэт и она мне сразу и понравилась... Просто год мы её делали :)))))

----------


## Лев

> Я её сразу же слышала как дуэт


Таки дуэт получился :Aga:

----------


## LINSLI

Да Зимняя птица это действительно подарок...Слушал около 2 часов...офигенно! Я доволен.))) Она в таком сведении выигрывает во много раз, это то что касается меня. Вика, если нетрудно залей вавку и потом ссылку...хочу Лёхе показать. Посмотреть его реакцию думаю что он будет приятно удивлён от такой работы. Огромное спасибо передай ребятам со студии у нас с Лёхой не получилось бы так свести. И конечно спасибо Лене aigul за такой красивый текст. Я когда слушал её (песню) сейчас у меня возникали новые ощущения, новые образы и это благодаря уже тебе Викуль. Спасибо!

----------


## fender74

LINSLI, работы хорошие. Вдохновения тебе! :Vah:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, я тоже слушаю с удовольствием! И напеваю. Авось спою. "Вот снова дождь" ведь пела

----------


## Лев

> Авось спою


Юнону тоже?:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, ага и Юнону. :biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> Огромное спасибо передай ребятам


Передам обязательно!!!
Итак, вы - писали сами голоса Лёши, я - на студии у Максима Браславского записала голос, а  сводил мой друг, наш форумчанин Игорь Деловой (overload).
Спасибо, за хорошие отзывы.
*
Вот ссылка на вавку: http://ifolder.ru/18216982  пароль, как обычно: 13*

----------


## LINSLI

Всем привет! Вот решил выставить по новому песню Я не заплачу только уже в ином варианте. Мне показалось что она была всё таки написана для женского исполнения. И Яна Глушак помогла мне в этом. Когда слушаю эту песню я ей верю о том о чём она поёт. И только остаётся порадоваться за того парня к кому она будет, а может она уже обращается...Как было бы приятно что бы и тебе дарили так свои чувства... 
И так Я не заплачу на слова Елены Радьковой *aigul*. http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/758616/ 
 Минуса в mp3 и wav вот тут http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/2167

----------


## Лев

> Я не заплачу


Всё бы ничего, но режет ухо ударение на "...а ты меня лЮби..."

----------


## Витка

*LINSLI*, молодцы!!! Песня знакомая, но слова какие-то другие и музыка...

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, Это была песня в исполнении Алексея Евтехова. Слова просто немного адаптированы для девушки. :Aga:

----------


## LINSLI

Привет всем! Спасибо что заходите на страничку, оставляете свои мнения, коментарии...пусть нас мало, но мы в тельняшках :smile: 
Вот песня Не завидуй мне подруга уже с голосом. Спасибо, Яне что уделяет мне время...запись делалась дома, но мне кажется так будет более понятней как её я вижу и как хотелось донести, а дальше дело за Вами, что касается исполнения. Если подправить текст то это лучше с Еленой(*aigul*), быстрее и качественней... Итак песня на слова Елены Радьковой Не завидуй мне подруга. Поёт Яна Глушак. Аранжировка Эдуарда Скороходова. http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/761320/ 
Минуса в минусовках, смотрите ниже.

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, спасибо! Слушаю уже не первый раз! Яночка молодец! Да вот и у меня появилась вещь авторская, которую смогу спеть у нас на вечере шансона! Просто супер!

----------


## luudvig

Яна Глушак - здорово! Токо писались на кухне, что ли?

----------


## Лев

QUOTE=luudvig]Токо писались на кухне, что ли?[/QUOTE]
Читай пост 123...[

----------

LINSLI (19.12.2017)

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, спасибо за уточнение! :Aga: 
*luudvig*, дома демку делала. И по-моему для домашней записи просто класс.

----------

LINSLI (19.12.2017)

----------


## luudvig

Прибрать звук в вокале надо было.Зашкаливает.

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, тогда причем там кухня!!!!!:eek:

----------


## luudvig

А на кухне и зашкаливает.

----------


## gaidamaka

Да, интересные работы.

----------


## Витка

> Вот песня Не завидуй мне подруга


Молодцы!!! Хороший тандем!!!

----------


## 1-й раз

отличные песни спасибо

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

прекрасно. молодцы

----------


## aigul

*alisa611*,спасибо! 
Ну вот "Не завидуй мне, подруга..." в новом виде. :biggrin:
Прошу: муз. Игорь Лаговской, сл. Елена Радькова , вокал Яна Глушак.
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/774725/

Немного похозяйничала в темке:rolleyes:

----------


## gavriloff

спасибо взял парочку ))

----------


## ЛиСС

_[QUOTE=aigul;2789550]alisa611,спасибо! 
Ну вот "Не завидуй мне, подруга..." в новом виде. :biggrin:
Прошу: муз. Игорь Лаговской, сл. Елена Радькова , вокал Яна Глушак_




Спасибо за песни! Хоть что-то новенькое! :smile:

----------


## aigul

*ЛиСС*, спасибо огромное! Очень приятно!

----------


## SeregaKZ

> "ЗИМНЯЯ ПТИЦА" Наконец-то досвели.
> 
> 1. Дуэт с Алексеем Евтеховым -  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/748387/
> 2. Мой сольный вариант - http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/748378/
> 3. Минус с бэком (пропетая внизу партия) для сольного женского исполнения - http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/748381/


А есть для мужского исполнения?
А текст можно по просить еще)
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## LINSLI

*SeregaKZ*, как я понимаю тебе нужен минус он тут http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/216...%B0%28-%29.rar , а текст вот здесь http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883...1%86%D0%B0.mp3 если не получиться скачать, напиши вышлю на почту.

----------


## Витка

> А есть для мужского исполнения?


Это и есть изначально мужская песня полностью.

----------

LINSLI (19.12.2017)

----------


## val_mv

МОЛОДЦЫ!

----------

LINSLI (19.12.2017)

----------


## TEMPO

Также есть хорошие текста, кому нужно пишите!

----------

LINSLI (19.12.2017)

----------


## Angel_Stike

Какие чудесные песни! Очень душевно. Спасибо!

----------

LINSLI (19.12.2017)

----------


## LINSLI

Всем доброго времени суток. Давненько меня тут не было, но я был рядышком. Возможно тема обновится. Много чего произошло за это время и не только у меня)))) Музыка у меня отошла пока на второй план, я увлёкся видео, но чувствую, что она меня не отпускает. Это мой первый видео клип. Кто пел не был заинтересован в ролике, так как не знал что я могу, поэтому пришлось как всегда начинать с себя. Ну а девушку пригласил))) из инета... прошу не путать я её не взял, а пригласил)))))

----------

